# Dynamische View Inhalt -> Lagesensor



## Generic1 (2. Dez 2010)

Hallo,

in meiner Android- App hole ich mir z.B.: eine Image auf das Handy und zeige dieses an. 
Wenn ich dann das Smartphone drehe, dann ist das Image wieder weg, 
Meine Frage wäre jetzt, wie ich es machen kann, dass das Image auch dann am Bildschirm bleibt, wenn ich das Smartphone drehe? 

vielen Dank,
lg


----------



## mjdv (2. Dez 2010)

Die Frage ist, wie genau machst du das? Bisschen Code.

Generell kann man den Zusatnd einer Activity speichern. Beim drehen wird die Activity beendet und wieder onCreate aufgerufen.

Speichern kann zb mit:


```
@Override
public void onSaveInstanceState(Bundle outState) {
outState.putString("key", "inhalt");
}
```


----------



## Generic1 (3. Dez 2010)

OK, versteh, 
Meine Frage wäre jetzt noch, kann ich das mit dem Emulator irgendwie simulieren?
lg


----------



## Bolle52 (3. Dez 2010)

Generic1 hat gesagt.:


> OK, versteh,
> Meine Frage wäre jetzt noch, kann ich das mit dem Emulator irgendwie simulieren?
> lg



ja das kannst du. schalte das numpad aus und drück die 7 beim ausgeschalteten numpad. dann dreht sich der emulator


----------

